# Fog Light openinings



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

The issue I had was that they would not order the lights with the chrome, cause they gave me some BS they had to order them with the Vin number. When they could have just ordered fog lights for the LTZ with the chrome trim. I believe on eBay you can find the trim.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

The fog light bezels for the rs package and non rs are different. I dont think u can get an rs package on a diesel bc it has the air shutter system like the gas eco.


----------

